# Wanted Rollers Or Tumblers



## AROO (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Folks I'm Looking For Pigeons In Eastern Oklahoma Or Western Arkansas Or Any Help From Someone That Has Shipped Pigeons I've Got A 12 Yr Old That's Busting At The Seam's To Get Started You Know How That Is Also What Breed Is Easy Or Hard To Start With. Any Hint's Will Be Helpfull He Has Found What He Would Like Whitch Is Old German Owl's,helment's,ect,ect,so If I Could Order It Would Be Great. Thak's All And God Bless.


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Several will pipe up with information soon. You and your son will have a great time. Start slow and read and learn on here. Be patient. Good luck.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AROO said:


> Hey Folks I'm Looking For Pigeons In Eastern Oklahoma Or Western Arkansas Or Any Help From Someone That Has Shipped Pigeons I've Got A 12 Yr Old That's Busting At The Seam's To Get Started You Know How That Is Also What Breed Is Easy Or Hard To Start With. Any Hint's Will Be Helpfull He Has Found What He Would Like Whitch Is Old German Owl's,helment's,ect,ect,so If I Could Order It Would Be Great. Thak's All And God Bless.


There's a big difference in Roller/Tumblers and OGO's/Helmets..........Unless you've built a HUGE loft.............best to decide what breed you want to go with and go from there. Not a good idea to have 2 or 3 or more breeds in the same loft. Next thing you know, you'll have bunch of mixed up half breed pigeons......that can't Roll OR Tumble.......LOL
And if you haven't even built a loft yet.........well, first things first.


----------

